# 03 audi a6 crankshaft position sensor



## Bojan087 (May 29, 2006)

should i try to attempt to change this part my self or should i just let the dealer do it? I do have a good amount of tools available and i'm not new to automobiles either, so if you have any help that would be great


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 03 audi a6 crankshaft position sensor (Bojan087)*

easy job, its on the driver side of the transmission bellhoising right above the driver side axle on the transmission. 1 10mm bolt and it comes out, the connector is on the junction behind the coolant resivour.


----------



## VekiRS (Sep 13, 2009)

do it yourself, dealer will charge you way too much for that!


----------



## Bojan087 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (VekiRS)*

i know which is the reason why im asking


----------

